

Algeria Authorizes Shale Gas Exploitation - wallzz
http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/algeria-authorizes-shale-gas-exploitation-23820313

======
DiabloD3
When will society start considering actions like this a form of state-
sponsored (eco-)terrorism against foreign nations instead of looking at this
as a positive money making venture?

